# Canine teeth coming in with baby teeth



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

The vet told us on the last visit with my 5.5 months old gsp, that if the upper baby teeth does not fall out they will have to remove them... Do anyone has any experience with this... The bottom teeth fell out but the upper are growing but the baby teeth are still there... Is this an expensive process to have them removed by the vet...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose the cost would be factored on what it took to remove the baby teeth. I re-habed a young dog last year. She was hit by a car and had to go to the vet twice a week to have her bandages changed for nearly three months. While at the clinic the vet would check her teeth with nearly every visit. Once or twice he'd reach in and pluck one out. There wasn't a charge for it. But it didn't take much for him to remove them.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta's adult teeth started coming in while baby ones were still in and they eventually fell out on their own. there was no need for any action on our part or the vet even though it was starting to look odd.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Mattys teeth did that..we started playing a lot of tug of war...and they all eventually popped out


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, I'll give them some more time... looks funny... I'm just glad the shark days are finally over... It's amazing how he will lie on his back for belly rugs. Previous attempts at any type of rubs were met with razor sharp teeth...


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

well, that hasnt changed for us a whole lot. 

Fanta loves belly rubs but when she is fired up (as in its been a few hours since last session of fetch) she will try to chew on our hands. not razor sharp but a lot stronger now.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Belly rubs are the one thing we can do that stops Shasta biting every time. Thankfully there's at least that.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Remy had 8 canines for a couple of weeks. They fell out normally, he just looked funny for a while, and I had double the bite marks on my arms


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Playing tug with a rope toy or knotted frozen towel should help pop them out, but they should just drop out themselves. Nothing like double trouble in the meantime!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would suggest seeing a vet about it just to be certain there weren't issues. 

"The roots of baby teeth should be absorbed as adult teeth erupt, but if this absorption is retarded, the baby tooth does not give way to the new tooth. Retained baby teeth can cause a bad bite -- a malocclusion -- that can lead to tooth decay and other problems later on. If a baby tooth does not fall out when the adult tooth grows in, it should be removed."
Dog Owner's Guide: Canine Teeth

Picture of a dog with a malocclusion (unknown as to why) and the impact it has had on her teeth - note the bottom canine, top incisors...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

smyke said:


> Fanta's adult teeth started coming in while baby ones were still in and they eventually fell out on their own. there was no need for any action on our part or the vet even though it was starting to look odd.


Same with ours-his baby teeth were not in long with the adult-but the baby teeth did all fall out and he actually has good looking teeth

Like JeanKBBMMMAAN mentioned above-keep an eye out-some do require attention from a vet.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

Justin0406 said:


> I'm just glad the shark days are finally over... It's amazing how he will lie on his back for belly rugs. Previous attempts at any type of rubs were met with razor sharp teeth...


Did it just happen all of the sudden during teething that your dog stopped biting? My dog just started teething but it still nips and bites, it looks like the first teeth were in the front and far in the back, the rest of the baby teeth still didn't come out. I've been noticing changes for the last two weeks, how long does teething usually last?


----------



## Teresa_C (Jan 8, 2016)

My 4.5 month old GSD female has her adult teeth in nd her baby teeth are gone. <y male, her brother has his lower adult fangs but up top he has 2 baby and, 2 adult teeth just starting to emerge. I asked my friend - a vet - and she said you should not worry about it in big dogs until the teeth are all the way in - if they are still present then they may need to be removed - but very rare with GSDs. I am just going to wait at this point.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We currently have a 7 month-old in rescue who had this exact problem. Her baby teeth were still firmly in there, long after the adult canines were in place. Since she had to be spayed anyway for rescue, the vet extracted the baby canines during the spay -- it was a minor up-charge since she was already scheduled for surgery.


----------

